# Lump in Udder



## OAFF (Jun 16, 2014)

My does has a lump/knot in udder a little larger than a quarter. It's right where udder connects to the teat and makes it hard to milk her. I squeezed it and a little milk comes out around it. Is it a cyst or clogged duct? She tested negative for mastitis with the test strips. Her milk looks and tastes fine, no sign of mastitis. The lump was actually there last freshening as well, but i don't think it was as big. There are also several little bumps on the upper part of that same teat, milk does not come out of those. Her other teat looks totally normal. I'm attaching a pic of the large lump and one of that shows the little bumps. Thanks for any advice. 

Oh, and this doe also had subclinical mastitis in this side of her udder last year, wondering if this could be scar tissue? I treated her with Tomorrow last freshening and then with Today when she was dried off, so I think she should be clear of mastitis, and my test strips are showing negative.

***picture on left is of little bumps and pic on right is of the big lump


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

It just looks like milk pooled under the skin. Some does do that because their skin is thin.


----------



## OAFF (Jun 16, 2014)

I applied warm compress this morning and massaged it, we'll see what it looks like in a few hours. She actually had a small lump there when I bought her last year, and the lady I purchased her from said her vet told her it was a secondary mammary, but it seems to be getting bigger. Here are a few more pictures I took of it this morning.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

The bumps or knots on the left teat is definitely from thin skin as described by Michelle. It is like milk that somehow get trapped between the layers of skin. You can remove these by inserting an 18 gauge needle in the bottom of the knot and then removing the needle and then pressing the milk out. If the knot on the right teat is the same - you can repeat the same steps. Prep the area first by using a cotton ball dipped in alcohol.


----------



## OAFF (Jun 16, 2014)

The knot on the back side of the right teat is the largest, and the one I'm most concerned about. It is pretty hard and lumpy, just slightly smaller that a ping pong ball I'd say. It's definitely getting bigger since she first freshened. If I squeeze it a small amount of milk will come out around it. Would pooled milk feel hard and lumpy and just keep growing in size? I'm a little nervous about sticking a needle in it, but don't want it to get any worse. Someone on another forum said that it looked like a weak udder and the walls were blowing out? Anyone else thing that? I've only had dairy goats a couple years, so I'm pretty new at all of this, and we do not have any good goat vets in our area.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

The technical term is weeping teats. I had a LaMancha that had those lumps. Just keep it clean so it doesn't get infected. Do NOT stick anything in it.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's another old thread about the topic. I do not burn them.

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f19/any-experience-weeping-teats-20665/


----------

